
An interview with Professor Richard Thaler, godfather of behavioural economics - DanBC
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/06/id-have-said-lets-not-do-this-what-osborne-never-asked-his-nudge-guru/
======
DanBC
Original title is "‘I’d have said let’s not do this’: What Osborne never asked
his nudge guru" which isn't misleading or clickbait, but is meaningless to
most people. (George Osborne is UK Chancellor of Exchequer).

